# What Apps do you use, List your apps...



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

³ Cube Music Player 1.0.92 
9 Innings: Pro Baseball 2011 1.1.3 
Adobe AIR 2.6.0.1915 
AirMail 2.0.2 
aLogcat 2.3.2 
Amazon MP3 2.0.4 
Amazon.com 1.1.0 
Angry Birds 1.1.0 
Angry Birds 1.4.0 
Angry Birds 1.5.3 
aniPet Aquarium Live Wallpaper 2.4.7 
Appstore release-1.14 
Arcade by Kongregate 1.5.9 
ASTRO 2.5.2 
ASTRO Pro 1.0.1 
AudioManager Pro 1.3.4 
AudioManager Skin: Glass 1.3 
Basketball Shots 3D 1.9.1 
Battery Monitor Widget Pro 1.6.2
BatteryCalibration 1.2
Be***eled 4.31.90
Black Board 2.2 
Blue Skies Free 1.45
BookmarkSB 2.28 
Bump 2.0.6 
BusyBox installer 3.4.6 
CacheMate 2.6.7 
CamScanner 1.1.2 
CamScanner Full Version 1.0 
CardioTrainer 3.6.0 
CardioTrainer Pro Module 2.8.0 
CarHome License Check 1.2 
CarHome Ultra 2.52 
Chase 2.0 
ClearDefaultHome 1.1 
Concerts ³ 1.6 
Cover Art Downloader 1.2.9 
Crackle 1.0.5 
Docs 1.0.6r 
DownloadManager 1.0 
Drinks Master 0.9.6 
Dropbox 1.1.3
Engadget
Epocrates 1.332 
Evernote 3.0.2 
Facebook 1.5.4 
Foursquare 2011.06.09 
GameBoid 1.15.0 
Gensoid 1.8.8 
GO SMS Pro 3.40 
Google Sky Map 1.6.1 
GOSMS Iceblue summer Theme 1.0 
GOSMS Simple Paper Theme 1.1 
GPS Status 3.7 
gTabSiMiClock 2.6.6 
Hangman 1.01 
HBO GO 1.0.2 
Home Switcher for Froyo 1.1 
HomerunBattle3D FREE 1.3.6 
IGN 2.0.2 
Kernel Manager Pro 1.3.1P 
Key Ring 5.0.3 
Launcher7 1.0.0.89 
LinkedIn 1.0.3 
Listen 1.1.4 
Live Holdem Pro 3.06 
Lookout 5.12.1 
ManD5 1.2.1 
MLB.com At Bat 11 1.1 
MP3 Cover Fetcher 1.82 
Music 3.0.1 
MyFoxNY 1.06.201.1589 
Nesoid 2.0.1 
Noom 1.0.4 
NYC Way 5.3 
OnTheRoad 1.37 
OnTrack 2.8.7 
PAC-MAN 2.0.1 
PdaNet 3.00 
PhoneMyPC 2.0.2.6 
PhotoFunia 2.0.4 
Photoshop Express 1.3.1 
PicSay Pro 1.4.0.2 
Pinball Deluxe 1.2.1 
Pixelpipe 2.2.2 
Plants Vs Zombies 1.0 
PrinterShare 5.6.0 
PrinterShare Premium Key 1.2 
Quick Boot 4.1 
Quickoffice 4.0.120 - AM 
QuickPic 1.1.5 
Real BlackJack 3.2.6 
ROM Manager 4.3.1.5 
ROM Manager Premium License 1.0.7 
Root Check 2.7 
Root Explorer 2.16 
Scanner Radio 3.1.0.1 
SetCPU 2.1.4 
Shazam 3.1.0
ShootMe 0.8.0 
ShopSavvy 4.0.14 
SMS Backup & Restore 3.9.5 
SNesoid 1.10.1 
Solitaire MegaPack 7.3 
Speed Test 2.0.3 
SportsTap 3.2.1 
Square 2.0.1 
Stitcher 2.6 
SwiFTP 1.24 
TagReader 3.90.0 
Talking Translator 3.0 
Tapatalk 1.11.8 
Terminal Emulator 1.0.29 
Thunderstorm Free 1.5 
Tiki Golf 3D 2.5 
Todo List 2.1 
Torrent Search 
tTorrent 0.7.2 
Tunee Music 1.5 
TuneIn Radio Pro 3.0 
Twitter 2.0.3 
TwitVid 1.1.0 
Verizon FiOS DVR Manager 2.1.14 
VideoSurf 1.0.2 
Vlingo 2.5.6.1 
WatchESPN 1.0.54 
WebMD 1.0 
Wireless Tether 2.0.7 
World Series of Poker: Hold'em Legend 1.9.3.2 
XBOX Live Statistics 2.1.7 
Zedge 2.4 
ZipSigner 1.9


----------



## 3083joe (Jun 10, 2011)

Bedside
Astro
Bible
Rom manager
Beautiful Widgets
EBay
Moboplayer
Facebook
Foursquare
tweetdeck
Bussiness calander
Docs to go
Dropbox
Flext9 text
Key ring
Music
Sceebl lite
Skyfire
Speedview
TV.com


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

my daily almost always used apps are:

forum runner (for this site)
facebook
g'talk
Plume (twitter client)
Messaging

I dont feel like listing all the apps i have


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroIRC 3 (com.androirc) 1080 TheFAN 1.07 (com.jacobsmedia.kfxx) 4shared 1.0.6 (com.forshared) Absolute System 1.7.5 (com.canvs2321.absolute. system) AdFree 0.6.4 (com.bigtincan.android.adfree) Adobe Flash Player 10.3 10.3.185.23 (com.adobe.flashplayer) Adobe Reader 10.0.2 (com.adobe.reader) Amazon.com 1.1.0 (com.amazon.mShop.android) Anim Mod 1.2.1 (com.jrummy.animation.changer) Appstore release-1.14 (com.amazon.venezia) Bar Finder 1.0.1 (com.directv.barfinder) Barcode Scanner 3.6 (com.google.zxing.client. android) Beautiful Widgets 3.54 (com.levelup.beautifulwidgets) Beautiful Widgets Animations Addon 1.04 (com.levelup.bw.forecast) Best Buy 3.1.3 (com.bestbuy.android) Better Cut 3.3 (com.betterandroid.bettercut) Books 1.3.4 (com.google.android.apps.books) Bubble 1.8.2 (bz.ktk.bubble) BuzzBox 1.0.4 (com.theappslab.android.news) CallRecorder 1.0.20 alpha (com.skvalex.callrecorder) CircleLauncher light 1.7.2 (de.dbware.circlelauncher.light) CNET News 1.2 (com.treemolabs.apps.cnet) CNET TV 1.0.43 (com.cnettv.app) Coupons 3.22 (thecouponsapp.coupon) Cover Art Downloader 1.2.9 (com.birbeck.android.coverart) CraigsNotifica 3.03 (com.mufumbo.craigslist. notification.android) Custom Launcher Icons 4.1.7 (com.droidicon. launcherproicons) Desktop VisualizeR 1.1.8 (jp.co.bii.android.app.dskvzr) Dial Zero 1.1 (com.nextmobileweb.dialzero) Dictionary 2.4 (com.dictionary) DIRECTV 2.0.2 (com.directv.dvrscheduler) DIRECTV Remote PRO 2.2.1 (com.WiredDFW.DIRECTV.unWiredRemote) Dolphin Browser Mini 2.1.1 (com.dolphin.browser) drocap2 2.13 (com.gmail.nagamatu.drocap2) Droid Streamer 0.87.1 (com.karlzzonz. droidstreamerpro) Dropbox 1.1.3 (com.dropbox.android) Earth 2.0.1 (com.google.earth) eBay 1.3.2.3 (com.ebay.mobile) Elixir 1.12.3 (bt.android.elixir) Engadget 1.0.6.4 (com.aol.mobile.engadget) Facebook 1.5.4 (com.facebook.katana) Fancy Widget Pro 1.0.8 (com.anddoes.fancywidget.pro) FatBooth 1.0 (com.piviandco.fatbooth) Fox News 1.0.2 (com.foxnews.android) GasBuddy 1.18 (gbis.gbandroid) Goggles 1.4 (com.google.android.apps.unveil) Google Reader 0.9.3 (com.google.android.apps. reader) Google Sky Map 1.6.1 (com.google.android.stardroid) GPS Status 3.7 (com.eclipsim.gpsstatus2) Handcent Emoji Plugin 1.1 (com.handcent.plugin.emoji) Handcent SMS 3.9.2 (com.handcent.nextsms) Hash Droid 2.1 (com.hobbyone.HashDroid) Home Switcher for Froyo 1.1 (ymst.android. homeswitcherfroyo) IMDb 1.5 (com.imdb.mobile) Jorte 1.2.23 (jp.co.johospace.jorte) Kernel Manager Pro 1.3.1P (com.teamwin.kernelmanager) Key Ring 5.0.3 (com.froogloid.kring.google. zxing.client.android) LauncherPro 0.8.6 (com.fede.launcher) LaunchKey 1.2 - Now with Customizable shortcut menu (com.beansoft.launchkey) Linpack for Android 1.2.6 (com.greenecomputing.linpack) Lotto Results 1.2 (com.mylottos.results) Mail 1.3.6 (com.yahoo.mobile.client. android.mail) MetaMorph 1.9.15 (stericson.xda.metamorph) Movies 3.4.1 (net.flixster.android) Music 3.0.1 (com.google.android.music) My Movies Pro 1.50 (dk.mymovies. mymoviesforandroidpro) My Verizon Mobile 12.0.0 (com.vzw.hss.myverizon) Netflix 1.2.1 build 843839-1.2.0-30 (com.netflix.mediaclient) Newegg 1.1.0 (com.newegg.app) NFL Mobile 4.0 (com.mobitv.client.nfl2010) Out Of Milk 1.6.6 (com.capigami.outofmilk) Pandora 1.5.8 (com.pandora.android) Photoshop Express 1.3.1 (com.adobe.psmobile) PicSay Pro 1.4.0.2 (com.shinycore.picsaypro) PopSci 1.1 (com.zumobi.android.popsci) PowerAMP 1.4-build-387 (com.maxmpz.audioplayer) Pulse 2.3 (com.alphonso.pulse) Qik Video 0.08.43 (com.qik.android) Quadrant Standard 1.1.7 (com.aurorasoftworks.quadrant.ui.standard) Ringdroid 2.5 (com.ringdroid) ROM Manager 4.3.1.3 (com.koushikdutta.rommanager) ROM Manager Premium License 1.0.7 (com.koushikdutta.rommanager.license) Root Explorer 2.16 (com.speedsoftware. rootexplorer) ScoreCenter 1.1.2 (com.espn.score_center) SetCPU 2.1.4 (com.mhuang.overclocking) Shopper 1.5 (com.google.android.apps.shopper) ShopSavvy 4.0.14 (com.biggu.shopsavvy) Smartbench 2011 1.2 (com.smartbench.eleven) SoundHound ∞ 2.5.4 (com.melodis. midomiMusicIdentifier) Speed Test 2.0.3 (org.zwanoo.android.speedtest) SRD Free 2.1 (com.arcane.srd) Tapatalk 1.11.8 (com.quoord.tapatalkpro. activity) Target 1.2.0 (com.target.ui) Tasker 1.0.21u2 (net.dinglisch.android.taskerm) Terminal Emulator 1.0.29 (jackpal.androidterm) The Weather Channel 3.1.0 (com.weather.Weather) Titanium Backup PRO 1.1.0 (com.keramidas. TitaniumBackupPro) Translate 2.1 (com.google.android.apps. translate) TuneWiki 3.0.2 (com.tunewiki.lyricplayer. android) TV Guide Mobile 1.2.3 (com.roundbox.android.tvguide. presentation.activity) TV.com 1.6 (com.rhythmnewmedia.tvdotcom) TweetCaster Premium 3.0.2 (com.handmark.tweetcaster.premium) Twonky 2.0.3 (com.pv.twonkyremote) USA TODAY 1.7.1 (com.usatoday.android.news) WatchESPN 1.0.54 (air.WatchESPN) WeatherBug Elite 2.5.359 (com.aws.android.elite) Wikidroid 4.1.1 (com.isaacwaller.wikipedia) Wireless Tether 2.0.7 (android.tether) Yellowbook 3.6 (com.yellowbook.android2)

I really don't use a lot of these anymore so I will probably be cutting this list down very soon, but that's what I got for now.

Edit: sorry, copy and paste didn't work too well on my phone. Kinda hard to read


----------



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay I use Rom manager, titanium back up, set CPU, system info widget, android terminal, fancy widget( cm7 only), Amazon app store, Google voice, talk, search, voice search, maps, and espn score center


----------



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

Forget Twitter


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

A few of my favorites that I don't see everybody else listing:

*Agenda Widget* -> Awesome widgets for agenda-style views of your calendar. Incredibly customizable.
*Alarm Clock Plus* -> TONS better than the stock alarm clock. Better than any Blur/Sense/etc. custom alarm clock, too!
*K-9 Email* -> Hands-down the best email client on Android. Blows away any others. However, for GMail accounts, I recommend using the GMail app and not this. For any other account, use this!


----------



## MrCollins (Jun 6, 2011)

I use maildroid for all email accounts, but will sample k-9.

Indisposible until I find another app for increasing TB's pitifully low speaker and headphones volume is volume + sound boost http://www.mobileboxs.info/android-apps/volume-sound-boost-v1-5/

Jorte for cal and agenda.

Xscope best browser I've used thus far.


----------



## cikmaoto0732 (Jun 14, 2011)

nice song i like that


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

Most used apps for me are *SWIFTKEY*, *Tapatalk* for this site, android central, and XDA... *TweetCaster Premium*, *DoggCatcher* for all things podcast, *ROM Manager* (only for nandroids), *RootExplorer* for obvious reasons, *Evernote*, *Zedge*,* Business Calendar Pro*, *Gentle Alarm* (every morning), *Navagation* (for work), *ShootMe* (for taking screen shots to better help people with issues on their phone), *Team Viewer*, and *Tune-in Radio*

I have many more apps, but these are the most important to me, as far as daily use. I cant live without SWIFTKEY, Doggcatcher (Twig podacast, mobile nations, and android central), and TweetCaster (I don't usually tweet but follow alot of devs for the latest info about all things phone)

*I found out about this site because of TweetCaster







*


----------

